# Hard as a rock



## Tmgm1215 (May 26, 2013)

I'm trying to do a shampoo I saw on chickens in the road. I read that you could use herbal tea for the liquid so I did at trace it became a thick hard rosin like blob couldn't stir it at all. I've cooked it for about 5 hours now its even harder to stir is it lost? What do I do???
Here's the recipe for water I used honey chamomile tea 

Oils
24 ounces coconut oil
13 ounces olive oil
11 ounces castor oil
2 ounces liquid lanolin
Lye Solution
12 ounces potassium hydroxide
36 ounces distilled water
Trace Time: 13 minutes
Cook Time: 5 hours
Dilution Rate: 20 percent
Emulsification: 33 percent borax solution, 1 tablespoon per pound diluted soap weight
Sequestering Agents: sugar solution, 5 percent per pound diluted soap
Thickening: 2 ounces glycerin per pound diluted soap
Scent: 3 percent essential oil per pound diluted soap


----------



## lsg (May 26, 2013)

With SoapCalc, I come up with 10.8 ounces of lye and Summer Bee Meadow shows 11.44 oz of lye even with zero superfat. I would probably go with the 10.8 oz of KOH.  I would take it off the heat and put a little in hot water to dissolve, then test for clarity.  I would also test the pH with Phenol P.


----------



## Tmgm1215 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks I guess I committed the cardinal sin of not running it thru my self. It is testing clear what little will dissolve, I don't have any phenol but it is slightly zappy. Once it melts should I throw it back in the pot and re cook? What is dissolved is kinda oily and won't bubble up like other batches. I really hope it's not trash.


----------



## CaraCara (Dec 15, 2013)

Need LS help pls...making my first batch of liquid soap, details as follows:, using SM3

7 oz Canolive soap (85/15% ratio)
7 oz Sunflower oil
5 oz coconut oil
9.33 oz of a 45% KOH/water solution (bought this way)
7.76 oz glycerin
2% sf

Right now it's ridiculously hard in the crockpot, going on 3 hrs and it's still caustic.  Is this one of the 'normal' phases? It's impossible to stir.  Am I low on water or do I just need more patience?


----------

